# How to Paint Orks Quickly?



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey,

So I'm going to be buying a 1000 Points Army of Orks and I'm going De Green Tide way. This gives me a problem however as my force is going to number 96 Models in total! Now I like to play my games at TT Standard, which for me is at least 3 colours with a Wash for depth and maybe some highlighting. The question is, is there any viable way to get all these models done in an amount of time short of the rest of my life?!

Any tips to paint Da Boyz Green would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Well if you would like to do it as quick as possible I would suggest picking up Dipping:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27857

You can get some really good results, especially on Orks, using this technique. But if you want to stick to painting just try not to go to ridiculous with your highlights. When I want to do an Ork really quick I just dry brush a single layer of highlights over a dark base coat. It will look decent, not amazing, but when it's on the gaming table and everyone's standing a few feet back no one will tell the difference. =)

Here is an few examples of where I "assembly lined" 5 boyz in an hour to an hour in a half. I wanted to get it done quick so I just base coated with dark colors and then dry brushed with brighter colors, kept it simple for the sake of getting it done fast. On the weapons I just used bolt gun metal and the washed it with Gryphonne Sepia. Extremely easy and quick and in my opinion still looks decent.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The method that I use for the orks pictured below is to prime them black then basically dry brush the colours on that you want to use. (For these it was basically Orkhide Shade, Iyandan Darksun, Mechrite Red, and Boltgun Metal) You don't have to be really careful as you want to leave areas of black showing through. After this dried I used the new washes to 'blend it all together. You can get away with using just Devlan Mud and it will look good. For these guy, however, I used a few different washes just to bring out a few of the colours a little better. All told, these took about a half hour each. That can be speed up even more by forgoing the checkers and using just the one wash.










Good luck Digg, and post your results. :victory:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, wot they sedd.

Black: DA Green: for leather, Scorched brown - these are my general basecoats.

Then drybrush with Boltgun Metal: Goblin Green: Sorched brown mixed with Scab Red or ... that yellow one.

Lob some Devlan mud over the top if you want.

Do them in batches of _at least_ five at a time. The main differences will be what highlight colour you put in the brown leather; and which bits you paint (boots and jacket on one, straps and gloves of the next, trousers and armband of the next etc).

You'll get through them before you're 90, honest! I've nearly finished painting my... 240 or so orks... now I need to do some of the _orcs_...

ld and bearded cyclops:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I would say quickest way to paint a decent orc is 

1) basecoat black
2) paint base colours
3) wash skin and weapons with badab black
4) wash clothes with gryphon sephia
5) touch up higher areas with original base colour
6) touch up details

You can add more steps and mix colours and shade, but that is the base steps that would get a quick orc done.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The new washes really help speed up painting orks with out dipping them. Not that dipping is bad it just takes longer to dry than the new washes. 

Basic way that I like to do it is this

primer either black, grey or white
skin color this can be Da green, catachan green, Cameo green, SNot green, goblin green or snake bite leather.
Dry brush the skin with bleached bone
Paint all the leather, metal and klan color
THen wash everything in Badab Black or Devlan Mud
THen wash everything in gryphon sephia
If you do the skin in snake bite leather wash the skin in thraka green
Dry brush with a green tone it can be the same or a different green to add some variety to the army.
Touch up details

I usually will do one whole squad at a time so that the unit has some consistancy but units in the army will look slightly different.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Orks (and Orcs) are made for washing. Kind of funny, that...

A quick green that looks surprisingly good en masse (I'm assuming you're going for a "get 'em on the table, three stages tops" sort of look, not a "fully painterly painted" look) can be done with GW's Knarloc Green and Gretchin Green Foundation Paints, and liberal use of their Thraka Green Wash. I'm normally not an advocate of GW paints, but it's what people use, it seems, so whatever. 

Give it a base of Knarloc, wash it with the wash; then give it a layer (not a drybrush, mind you, but an actual layered highlight-- basically, you're hitting the raised parts of the muscles, etc.) of the Gretchin Green. Wash it again. Wash it again to taste. Green's done.

For the rest of it, doing a Goff theme makes 'em stupid fast to paint. Paint the boots a brown of your choice, wash 'em with a darker brown (Devlan Mud works well), and give the whole model a heavy drybrush of grey before you do anything else with it to take care of the fatigues. Wash it with black to taste. Deal with the metal bitz to your taste as well-- you can sort of do whatever with them in the grand scheme of things since they're Orks.

It ends up looking very average, in the end-- I did the local store's Assault on Black Reach window display like that because I needed 'em done FAST-- the manager wanted them done in like three days after they were handed to me. I think the Ork contents of AoBR were done using the steps above in no more than maybe three hours. I spent more time on the Warboss-- but twenty boyz, three deff koptas, and five nobz in three hours isn't bad at all for what most people consider tabletop quality.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

As said above, the new washes let you paint orks in no time.
I had trouble of painting my own orks 'couse I wanted them to look like the 'eavy metal's standard, ended up taking a week per model, not the brightest thing. Anyways

I use a similar theme for painting goffs, the colours you will need is these;
Badab black, some grey colours of your choice,vermin brown for the pants,
and devlan mud wash,boltgun metal and a bottle of knarloc green for the skin,

Just paint the clan colour on the armor and shirt etc grey, then the pants brown, skin knarloc green. And the sluggas/choppas boltgun.
Now Wash everything deep with badab black apart from the the metal areas
set it to dry and then wash the metal areas with devlan mud, and done!

This scheme looks great actually. :good:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> ...but twenty boyz, three deff koptas, and five nobz in three hours isn't bad at all for what most people consider tabletop quality.


Three hours!? :shok: I think I need to change my painting process rather drastically. It takes me bloody ages to paint mine at the moment ans they don't really look anything special even after that! 

Since you are obviously able to paint quickly, what are your thoughts on painting them on the sprue, does it speed the process up or not?


----------

